# B+W launches a 100mm landscape filter holder



## ahsanford (Nov 17, 2017)

I don’t understand all the Lee ‘me too’ folks coming out with a filter holder without some design specific exclusive feature that forces you into their filter ecosystem, but here’s another:

https://m.dpreview.com/news/0532560284/b-w-releases-filter-holder-for-100mm-filter-system

B+W circular filters are terrific, so here’s hoping they made a solid holder here. 

- A


----------



## LesC (Nov 17, 2017)

I guess manufacturers assume that a majority of photographers looking for a new 100mm holder will already have a selection of (most likely) Lee filters so will want their filters to fit any new holder. 

Odd also, to my mind at least that there are so many different types but none seemed to have got every aspect right. The new NISI V5 Pro looks one of the best to me at least but even with that, i'm not sure how securely it fits the adaptor ring & b) whether I can use my existing Lee little/big/super stoppers with it without light leaks.

I'm still waiting for the perfect holder, until then I'll carry on with my Lee Holder.


----------



## slclick (Nov 22, 2017)

For years I have been fine with a knockoff 100mm filter holder to house my Formatt Hitech filters.


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 22, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I don’t understand all the Lee ‘me too’ folks coming out with a filter holder without some design specific exclusive feature that forces you into their filter ecosystem, but here’s another:
> 
> https://m.dpreview.com/news/0532560284/b-w-releases-filter-holder-for-100mm-filter-system
> 
> ...



More expensive than the Lee version and it doesn't appear to have wide angle adapter ring or a polarizing filter ring options.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 22, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> More expensive than the Lee version and it doesn't appear to have wide angle adapter ring or a polarizing filter ring options.



Yep, but knowing B+W circular filter quality this will be built like an L lens. I use Lee for my holder, but apart from the adaptor rings / CPL ring the holder itself is a decidedly low tech assembly of plastic, brass rivets and tiny screws. 

I'm not buying this B+W holder, mind you, but there is room to be better than Lee in the build-quality.

- A


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 22, 2017)

Too late, I already invested to Lee holder and several adaptors - including one for 17mm TS-E which is not available for any other holder.


----------

